# Deep dropping



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am looking for some different spots to deep drop and I was looking at a few diffrent charts came across strike lines who has a downloadable map with over 700 diffrent spots has anyone used this service or one like it that you would reccomend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh boy


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Walton County said:


> Oh boy


Yep!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh boy I did some research they pissed off some people scanning and selling private spots but has anyone purchased there cards for $255 for 700 points of interest seems pretty good and saves me gas money searching for them unless anyone knows of a local company selling good deep dropping numbers I’m all ears 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Don't buy the waypoints, buy their edge scan (or a similar service like simrad) and you'll mark 10,000 spots yourself on the couch.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

floater1 said:


> Oh boy I did some research they pissed off some people scanning and selling private spots but has anyone purchased there cards for $255 for 700 points of interest seems pretty good and saves me gas money searching for them unless anyone knows of a local company selling good deep dropping numbers I’m all ears
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just get some 3D map overlays. Where you get them from Cmaps striklines etc. You will have more than you can ever fish. in my experience with deep dropping you need alot of spots\area's. Just to set up drifts. When you think you have found the Holy grail of spots one day. The wind or current changes the next day it goes to hell. Its more about understanding what your targeting and how your drifting and keeping your rigs where the need to be.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Walton County said:


> Oh boy


I agree🤣🍺


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Not going to get into the "private spot" debate. I purchased their "3D Northern Gulf" package. I think it was worth the $$$ for the increased bottom resolution along the edge, although I was a little puzzled that at supposedly 4-meter resolution, structures like the Oriskany and the Antares were not visible even though they fall within the coverage area. I don't know if that is intentional?? 

I got the version that is up loadable to an Android tablet since that gives me more flexibility than having to sit in front of the MFD on the boat to do research.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

from what i remember in recent posts, wilson seems to know the deep dropping technique pretty good. his post of all those goldens and a few details was spot on for how i deep drop. drift the edge.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> from what i remember in recent posts, wilson seems to know the deep dropping technique pretty good. his post of all those goldens and a few details was spot on for how i deep drop. drift the edge.
> jack


Just luck. drive out throw a brick and with some hooks over the side and wait LOL


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

I called strike lines and they agree just need a topo map that has contours and shawsows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

I use CMAP Reveal for the Gulf of Mexico. Florida has better imagery than Texas, but since I don't have a thru hull capable of 1200ft readings, CMAP helps me target the downsides of humps/ledges where there's mud. REVEAL | C-MAP


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Something to remember about all these overlays, spots, coordinates etc. They are all available for purchase by the general public. What makes good fishing spots good, is that few people know about them and fewer people fish them. You will find much better and more productive spots the old fashioned way, in my opinion. Pretty much every MFD on the Gulf Coast now has either CMOR, Garmin, or StrikeLines chips with the shaded relief. To me, those represent the areas that I would rather not target as much now. And to be honest, they don’t show you much more than the contours on the standard chart would. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Something to remember about all these overlays, spots, coordinates etc. They are all available for purchase by the general public. What makes good fishing spots good, is that few people know about them and fewer people fish them. You will find much better and more productive spots the old fashioned way, in my opinion. Pretty much every MFD on the Gulf Coast now has either CMOR, Garmin, or StrikeLines chips with the shaded relief. To me, those represent the areas that I would rather not target as much now. And to be honest, they don’t show you much more than the contours on the standard chart would.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you obviously haven't seen CMAP reveal or Navionics Relief Shading. Worlds of difference between those and a standard 2d chart


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

photofishin said:


> you obviously haven't seen CMAP reveal or Navionics Relief Shading. Worlds of difference between those and a standard 2d chart


He's got a point. The charts are just an elaboration on what the contours are already showing you. If it is really fishy looking, it is getting pressure. The suggestion to do it the hard way is tried and true. You got to put in the time to find good spots that arent getting hammered by everybody.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

deleted"
posted in the wrong thread


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

photofishin said:


> you obviously haven't seen CMAP reveal or Navionics Relief Shading. Worlds of difference between those and a standard 2d chart


I’ve seen em all. All it is is data manipulation, they all pull off the same database. It’s the “easy” button for finding bottom. If you can read countours, you should already know where to look. While they do look neat, and make bottom features show on a chart easier, every single chart they sell degrades the value of the chart, in my opinion. I have the Garmin shaded relief on mine and it’s comparable to the CMAP. What’s funny is many of my numbers that line up with the stuff that looks good on the shaded relief have been beaten down, while the stuff I have that’s no where near any shaded relief “hot spots” are typically far better and less pressured. 

Ultimately what I was trying to relay to the OP is that he would probably be better served spending that few hundred bucks on fuel and go spot hunting, than spend it on a chart that’s on sale to the general public. But what do I know….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

